# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.55 - MT6276, MT6255, MT6750 and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.55 - MT6276, MT6255, MT6750 support and more !* 
Mediatek FP Platform:  
 MT6276 initial support
  Identify
  Format FS ( reset settings )
  Read Factory FW ( compatible with FlashTool ) - *WorldFirst !*
   Scatter, EMI Configurations and HW info
  Read UserCode 
  Read Full Dump
  Repair Security
  Support OLD_CA and NEW_CB revision of MT6276  
 MT6255 initial support
  Identify
  Format FS ( reset settings )
  Read Factory FW ( compatible with FlashTool ) - *WorldFirst !*
   Scatter, EMI Configurations and HW info
  Read UserCode
  Read Full Dump
  Repair Security 
 Other 
 FP series (MT625A, MT6260, MT6261) support revised ( Core, Flash Engine, DataDirect modules )
 Repair security revised (Direct Mode and Normal mode)
 FW Read Engine updated, new FW types supported  
Mediatek SP Platform: 
 MT8127 support revised
  Fixed NAND devices support
  Fixed some eMMC boot problems 
 MT8163 support revised
  Improved NAND support
  Improved operations speed ( FW reading, Identify ) 
 MT6750 support activated ( under test )
  Factory FW read / Flashing 
  FRP Reset
  Format FS / Reset Settings
  Repair Security
  NVRAM operations
  Forensic operations
  Extra operations: Memory testing, Init preloader etc.  
 MTK Secure Boot phones support improved:
 - Format FS operation adapted for Secure devices
 - FixDL adapted for Secure devices
 - Repair Security revised for secure devices 
 UserData operations improved 
 - DataDirect Engine updated ( Photo/Video extraction ) 
 FW Read Engine Revised
 - New types supported
 - Brand-Specific improvements
 - Files verification improved  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hfaidia

مشكور اخي

----------

